# Hook in the Face Inshore Slam



## Capt. TJ Cheek

I fished the Golden Isles Celebrity Red Trout tournament Friday and Saturday in some nasty wind. We caught some nice fish despite the weather including a 31 and 3/4" Redfish. 

On day two one of my anglers managed to snag my face with a khale hook, so me and Dad snuck out for an hour or so this afternoon to get some payback on the fish.

We ended up with a nice slam. Just brought back the trout and flounder and let the reds go free.


----------



## fishn4fun

OUCH!!!!! And I love the color on that flounder


----------



## ycanti

ouch


----------



## JMSUN

Ouch. A little to close to the eye for comfort! (Not the a hook in the face involves much comfort anywhere!!!)
Nice fish too.


----------



## Hired Hand

ouch dude. Nice fish , any points for the bearded fish.


----------



## Caddy Yakker

Dang man thats pretty close to your eye.....I'd make sure my sun glasses are on next time I'm fishing with that person.

Nice fish!


----------



## oxbeast1210

Ouch yeah i think its time I invest in some sun glasses lol


----------



## Capt. TJ Cheek

Caddy Yakker said:


> Dang man thats pretty close to your eye.....I'd make sure my sun glasses are on next time I'm fishing with that person.
> 
> Nice fish!


I usually wear my sunglasses rain or shine, but this day I left them on the dash of my truck. I'm still counting my blessings for having two eyes.


----------



## weedline

glad that hook didnt blind u but as it turned out appears to just be another battle scar lol any chance i could get a picture of that flounder to share with some friends who are not online i have seen thousands of those fish in fla and i swear not 1 looks alike the last 1 i saw was caught off the beach almost pail white with blue and yellow specks around the eyes but that one u have beats all it has the markings closer to a snowy grooper verry cool in all my years i have never seen one that pretty pm me if u can i will send u my email anyway great catch


----------



## nathan70

Free piercing, I assume you had to push it through and cut it? By the color of the fish it must have been a dark muddy bottom.


----------

